
Amazon Just Invented Borders Books - imartin2k
https://500ish.com/amazon-just-invented-borders-books-d2d6c933b133
======
505
Retailers in Sydney are worried. Some of them at least. Apparently Amazon is
coming soon.

------
allan_golds
Non-closable pop-up window.

